# Lochnivar



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Just finished it. The last one a pipe.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Very nice, however, cut your insulation on a 45* angle.
Very good looking piping regardless.:thumbup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Very Nice !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Awesome!!:thumbup: Did you use a Rems curvo for the long sweeps?

Top of the line install:thumbsup:


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

real nice piping. Surely the customer is very satisfied.

Whats the mallet for?

And as a service plumber, I thank you for the future work you left for us with those dielectric unions  I repair those on a weekly basis!


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Nice piping job. Was the last pic finish product or were u going to insulate all piing?:yes:


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Which Lochinvar model was it?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, what kind of idiot installs dielectric unions. They aren't needed..........



TDB said:


> real nice piping. Surely the customer is very satisfied.
> 
> Whats the mallet for?
> 
> And as a service plumber, I thank you for the future work you left for us with those dielectric unions  I repair those on a weekly basis!


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Scott K said:


> Which Lochinvar model was it?


Knight. I wasn't there when they fired it up. Said it was plug and play. btw this idiot installs dielectric unions. I don't do insulation either. Regardless, there's two Buderus Logano 234's in there also. The mallet's for beating in pex adapters.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's a couple more.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

trick1 said:


> Awesome!!:thumbup: Did you use a Rems curvo for the long sweeps?
> 
> Top of the line install:thumbsup:


No.


----------

